
ScratchABit 1.0 – Interactive disassembler with IDAPython-compatible plugin API - pfalcon
https://github.com/pfalcon/ScratchABit/releases/tag/v1.0
======
pfalcon
Major changes in last 2 releases: switch to YAML-based database format,
allowing for git-backed collaborative reverse engineering projects, and switch
to a better TextUI library, allowing for more streamlines, easier to maintain
and hack on, UI.

